# Are Ribbonfish good for anything?



## TCFishing (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi All. Me and a few friends landed a bunch of ribbonfish on Saturday morning and it got us arguing rather or not they were good for anything. I figured that being as shiny as they are, they would make for a good cut bait but wasn't quite sure what kind of fish would jump on it. Another friend of mine swore that the mere presence of ribbonfish has a negative effect on fishing (basically implying they spook the game fish away) and that they are good for absolutely nothing. Anyone ever had any luck involving ribbonfish as a bait?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Great for Kings, best bait there is!


----------



## z-bird1970 (Jun 10, 2012)

We used to drift em off shrimp boats rigging them whole with a wire leader and 2 hooks, caught a ton of kingfish few blacktips, chicken dolphin ect... and one UFO, I will never forget.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Where you catching these ribbonfish?


----------



## TCFishing (Aug 19, 2012)

So they're good for Kingfish? I knew I'd heard of something like that before! I've never had the honor of catching a king myself, looks like it'd be one hell of a fight. Definitely a good piece of info to store in the back of my brain until the day comes that I can buy a boat (hopefully). Thanks guys!

@Trouthappy We were catching a whole bunch of them off of the west side of Mosquito Island, early in the AM last Saturday. Apparently we weren't the only ones because I saw another post on here from someone that had the same experience with the ribbonfish in that spot. We hooked all of them on artificials, chicken on a chain I believe.


On a side note, do any of you that have been here for a while know how long I've gotta be a member before it lets me make more than one comment every 2 hours???


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

z-bird1970 said:


> We used to drift em off shrimp boats rigging them whole with a wire leader and 2 hooks, caught a ton of *kingfish* few blacktips, chicken dolphin ect... and one UFO, I will never forget.


Yes I agree Kingfish! And the big ones are okay to eat. I've had it a few times, not the best fish for my taste but edible


----------



## Fishaway (Jul 19, 2012)

TCFishing said:


> So they're good for Kingfish? I knew I'd heard of something like that before! I've never had the honor of catching a king myself, looks like it'd be one hell of a fight. Definitely a good piece of info to store in the back of my brain until the day comes that I can buy a boat (hopefully). Thanks guys!
> 
> @Trouthappy We were catching a whole bunch of them off of the west side of Mosquito Island, early in the AM last Saturday. Apparently we weren't the only ones because I saw another post on here from someone that had the same experience with the ribbonfish in that spot. We hooked all of them on artificials, chicken on a chain I believe.
> 
> On a side note, do any of you that have been here for a while know how long I've gotta be a member before it lets me make more than one comment every 2 hours???


I believe you can post non stop now!


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Fishing Sabine last Friday .
We got into a school of trout feeding on a large group of mullet .Everyone of them seemed to be 13 1/2 in. so after catching them a while we backed off and fished the shoreline close by . My buddy cast and felt the tap tap of a ribbon fish then ..............slam and the fight is on . After a couple hard runs he pulled in the hugest trout either of us had ever seen . As I reached for it with the net it released the ribbon fish and was gone .

Week before last we run into my buddies FIL and a yankee friend of his on the water .
They were soaking shrimp and had a cooler full of them things . Talked to him latter & he said they tasted like chicken .


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Here ya go...

http://www.chinesefoodrecipes.org/chinese-fish-recipes/braised-ribbonfish-in-brown-sauce/


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Bait*

Ling /king /Wahoo/sail..Great Trolling bait too..Cut bait in surf...cva34


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Good snapper bait


----------

